
Robinhood, Schwab Outages Triggered by Apple, Tesla Splits - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-04/robinhood-schwab-outages-triggered-by-apple-tesla-splits
======
laksdjfkasljdf
remember
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131217/08341625587/bloom...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131217/08341625587/bloomberg-
news-pays-reporters-more-if-they-move-markets.shtml)

